# Small Tank what to do?



## Cichlids2007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've had my malawis for about a year now and have really enjoyed them as they so bright compared to the trops I used to have. For a while now I've had a spare tank sat in my shed doing nothing and I'm thinking of starting to set it up one weekend and get it cycling ready for something to put in!

The tank is only small (24" by 12" by 12") and I'm wondering what to keep in it?

I'm open to any ideas but I had thought of either some tangs (shelldwellers or gobies) or possibly some south american cichlids such as convicts. I've never kept any of those before and don't know if they would be suitable or if something else would be better? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks very much,

Cichlids 07


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

how about fry?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

A pair of Convicts producing food for your Africans may be a nice addition...


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

you could put a pair of rams or apistogramma, with some ottos, coryadoras, and some neons in a heavily planted tank maybe with a peice of driftwood.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do a colony of multies.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ill second south american dwarfs, but then again, I am biased toward the south american look.

What about pulvachromis (sorry horrible spelling), since you seem to be more of an african fan.


----------



## Cichlids2007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've done more research and I'm liking the look of either some south american dwarfs or shelldwellers. Any info on these two groups of fish would be appreciated. (Numbers of fish, most suitable species, water parameters etc)

Thanks to those who replied!


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Shellies you would probably be best off with multies and could maybe do gold occealatus or stappersii. It would be good to start off with maybe 4 or 5 and take out a male. You would want the pH 7.8-8.8 and carbonate hardness at least 7dH. Temperature should be about 80


----------



## Cichlids2007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Cichlid Andrew!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

In that small of a tank, I'd go with which ever group works with your tap water.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

south americans have much more personality....


----------

